# Dragon Goggles



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

It happens when moisture gets in between the lenses (most goggle lenses are separated by porous high density foam).

Take the lens out, get a small blower heater, position the heater facing upwards, stick the lens on top upside down, turn heater on. After a while you will see the moisture condensing and then evaporating out.

The goggle bag is also not meant as a permanent storage solution either since it doesn't allow the goggle to dry out properly.


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2009)

legallyillegal said:


> It happens when moisture gets in between the lenses (most goggle lenses are separated by porous high density foam).
> 
> Take the lens out, get a small blower heater, position the heater facing upwards, stick the lens on top upside down, turn heater on. After a while you will see the moisture condensing and then evaporating out.
> 
> The goggle bag is also not meant as a permanent storage solution either since it doesn't allow the goggle to dry out properly.


ok, so basically if moisture gets in there (like from a big slash of snow flying at your face) theres no avoiding the fog, I was looking more to avoid the fog while riding, so much for "ANTI" foam lenses, are there any lenses that just dont fog?


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

there is no goggle that "won't ever fog"

it just doesn't happen

with proper care and storage, any moisture that gets in will be gone by the next time you use them

if you're completely anal about moisture getting in between the lenses, 09 Smith Phenoms have a dual lens that is physically sealed together rather than using foam (I think all Smith Porex goggles are like this; Porex is identified by a little white thing on the outside of the lens)


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2009)

right on, thanks man. all in all these goggles are great, even with the fog in there it was still possible to see just fine, only a thin layer of fog, i will give those goggles a look.


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2009)

You might check out the new Smith goggles- they have a new system in place, located between the two lenses, that is supposed to only allow air to get out (not in). Worth a look. 
Smith Optics® : Technology


----------



## ElChupocabra (Nov 11, 2008)

One of the dudes I ride with rides dragons. He had some older DX frames and they fogged alot even on the storming days. Then he got some new rogue model goggles and they were fogging on the first day he used them. It was below freezing and a blizzard but my brand new oakley ambush goggles didn't have any problem. Dragons just don't seem to cut it in he extreme conditions. Weird because one of my favorite riders, Gigi, is sponsored by them.(I had oakley O frames before and they kicked ass too)


----------



## markee (Jan 1, 2009)

Sponsorship is a non-factor when it comes to evaluating the quality of a product.


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2009)

ElChupocabra said:


> One of the dudes I ride with rides dragons. He had some older DX frames and they fogged alot even on the storming days. Then he got some new rogue model goggles and they were fogging on the first day he used them. It was below freezing and a blizzard but my brand new oakley ambush goggles didn't have any problem. Dragons just don't seem to cut it in he extreme conditions. Weird because one of my favorite riders, Gigi, is sponsored by them.(I had oakley O frames before and they kicked ass too)


cool, i was gona buy some oakleys but they seem to be outa my price range, i got them dragons for less than 50 bucks, and they seem to work fine for me, not too many blizzards in socal 



markee said:


> Sponsorship is a non-factor when it comes to evaluating the quality of a product.


at least he evaluated it.


----------



## MunkySpunk (Jan 7, 2009)

Did he actually evaluate them and give his thoughts or was he just paid by Dragon to wear a new one every run, akin to a moving commercial?


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2009)

MunkySpunk said:


> Did he actually evaluate them and give his thoughts or was he just paid by Dragon to wear a new one every run, akin to a moving commercial?


if he were paid by dragon, then whyd he just say oakleys were better?



Snowolf said:


> This can happen but in general I have found it to be pretty rare to get this level of moisture between the lenses. I am suspecting that foe some reason the seal has been compromised. Sure it is foam, and breathes, but the density is supposed to prevent water vapor from getting in there. I ride Dragons and while I have some issues with fogging inside, I have never had this problem even in the rain.
> 
> Do not wipe the inside lense with paper towels or even a cloth. There is an anti for film on the inside lens and wiping it will rub it off.


damn too late, lol it was pretty bad after a couple runs tho, the fog built up and there was even water in the middle, it was weird because i rode them in the snow and the rain already and both times it didnt fog. only when it was really powdered and sunny and i slashed up snow into my face did it actually fog for the first time. I guess im gonna have to buy some new lenses :/


----------



## ElChupocabra (Nov 11, 2008)

Even though pro riders are paid to use and rep the products from the companies that sponsore them, they will usually only sign contracts with companies who offer legitimate product. This is because they have their own image to sell and it would be tainted if it became known that they were backing crap gear just for the money. For that reason you will never see big name pros riding for 5150 snowboards or bugz goggles.
search the forum and you'll see that dragons chronically suffer from fogging problem which is why I'm surprised to see one of the best riders ever repping them.


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2009)

I can only speak for the Electroc EG1 goggle since that`s the only one I have.
But it never gets foggy! Even when there was snow inside the goggle (after lunch p.e.). I just putted it back on and after half a minut the snow melted down and the water drops inside where gone.
Great goggle, I honestly cannot find something bad about it!


----------

